# Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?



## Julian (23. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen  

ich habe vor meinen Teich zu vergrößern, um vor allem zu erreichen, dass er ein wenig ansehnlicher wird! Jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage: Wohin mit den Fischen? Und da ich bei meinem letzten Umbau miterlebt habe, wie viele __ Molche in so einem Biotop leben: Wohin mit den Molchen?? Ich möchte nichts falsch machen und keinem Teichbewohner damit schaden und auch schon garnicht der Katze vom Nachbarn ein Festessen zubereiten. 

Es sind nicht gerade viele Fische und auch "nur" Goldfische, aber es sind alte, schöne und zutrauliche Wesen.  


Wie sollte die Konzentration aus altem und neuen Wasser sein?? Was für ein "Gefäß" sollte man nehmen und wie lange halten die Fische das aus? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Julian Wegerich


----------



## muschtang (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Fische in ein Planschbecken! Mit Belüftung und kleinem Filter!

Für die __ Molche einen Baustamm oder Steine ins Wasser legen! Diese getrennt von den Fischen lagern!

Würde reines Teichwasser nehmen!


----------



## Moonlight (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen!

Ich würde auch ein Planschbecken/Pool nehmen. Je nachdem wieviele Fische Du hast.
Für meinen Umbau dieses Jahr muß der Familienpool herhalten.
Befüllen werde ich ihn zu 2/3 mit Teichwasser und zu 1/3 mit Frischwasser.

Wichtig ist, je nachdem wie dolle das Becken ausgelastet ist, regelmäßige Wasserwechsel. Und natürlich muß auch ein Filter installiert werden.

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Ich habe dafür einen vorhandenen aufblasbaren Pool mit 2500 Litern genommen. Meine Fische mußten darin eine Woche aushalten mit dem eingefahrenen Filter aus dem kleinen Teich.
Bei dir würde vielleicht auch ein 15 Euro Planschbecken reichen. Abdecken mit einem Laubnetz nicht vergessen.


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Julian,
herzlich Willkommen.

Was du an Behältnis brauchst hängt von der Größe und Anzahl der Goldfische ab. Auch die Länge der Zwischenlagerung sollte eine Rolle spielen.

Ein Planschbecken ist normalerweise nicht so gut geeignet, da sich die Weichmacher darin im Wasser anreichern. Am besten also nochmal mit Teichfolie auskleiden.

Falls du einen Filter hast, was ich hoffe, sollte dieser dann am Becken laufen. Ist der deutlich länger als 1 Stunde aus, sterben die wichtigen Bakterien darin.

Ein Netz über dem Becken, sollte Nachbars Katze abhalten.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Wenn das planschbecken nicht neu,sondern schon mal in betrieb war,ist das überhaupt kein problem. mein koi-doc hatte das damals abgesegnet.


----------



## Koipaar (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Julian,

wir hatten damals ein aufblasbares Planschbecken (2000 Ltr.) genommen. Ich würde Teichwasser/Frischwasser 2/1 mischen. Auf jeden Fall einen Filter anschließen und mit einem Netz abdecken. Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel sollten selbstverständlich sein. Darauf achten solltest du, dass (je nach Jahreszeit) ausreichend Schatten vorhanden ist und deine Goldis nicht anfangen zu kochen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Umbau und gutes Gelingen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Julian (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen und vielen Antworten! 


Dann werde ich, wenn es soweit ist, ein altes Planschbecken nehmen und es zudem noch mit Teichfolie auskleiden.  Nicht nur zur Vorsorge gegen Weichmacher, sondern eher gegen eventuelle Löcher im alten Planschbecken 

Zudem hatte ich hier im Forum auch schon einmal gelesen, dass extra einiges von der Bodenablagerung (Schlamm) mit in das Übergangsbecken gegeben wurde! Ist das wichtig?


Nur noch einmal zu den Molchen! Diese wirklich getrennt voneinander aufbewahren? Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Ich weiß nicht einmal wie viele sich im Teich befinden, aber wenn man im Sommer draußen ist, dann sieht man ja schon alle paar Minuten einen auftauchen. 


Vielen Dank!  
Liebe Grüße,
Julian


----------



## koifischfan (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Ich habe meine Krebsscheren und andere Pflanzen zum Verstecken mit reingetan. Bodengrund ist aber nicht nowendig,


----------



## Julian (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Okay  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hi Julian,

für die __ Molche reicht eine größere Pfütze, sind ja nur zum laichen im Wasser. Ein paar qm2 Teichfolie zwischen einen Rahmen gespannt reicht denen zum laichen aus (10-20cm Wassertiefe und ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt oder __ Wasserpest zur Eiablage sind ausreichend. Die Molche müssen aber jederzeit aus dem Tümpel raus klettern und verschwinden können

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichumbau - Wohin mit den Fischen?*

Frank,
sehr wichtiger Hinweis. 
Ich denke auch, dass viele temporäre Teichbewohner in einem steilen Planschbecken ohne Ausstieg eher Schaden nehmen. Nur für die Fische ist das sicher eine gute Option.


----------

